# IBS Rules for Eating-Downloadable



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Fodmap diet should be done with a dietician/nutritionist, but most insurances don't cover them. I would start with this free download of ANOTHER diet "Eating for IBS" (even though book more thoroughly explains the "whys"), eliminating foods already known to be problematic, then introduce one at a time every 3 days. That way, you will learn about how it's not just what you eat, but "how and why."

www....com/diet/cheatsheet.asp

Couple it with proper meds and otc supplements and 8-10C/day of water, good sleep and thus less stress, and I improved, ALOT.


----------



## janet Elaine (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi, I have just registered for Heather's IBS cheat sheet and was disapointed to see that it does not follow the FODMAP diet. In fact some of the foods listed as safe are most definatley NOT Fodmap friendly.


----------



## 2bnormal (Feb 20, 2015)

janet Elaine said:


> Hi, I have just registered for Heather's IBS cheat sheet and was disapointed to see that it does not follow the FODMAP diet. In fact some of the foods listed as safe are most definatley NOT Fodmap friendly.


Janet Elaine, I would suggest checking the Monash University Low Fodmap page: http://www.med.monash.edu/cecs/gastro/fodmap/ and blog: http://fodmapmonash.blogspot.com/ . There is a lot of contradicting information out there. Everyone is going to be able to eat slightly different foods from the next person.

My doctor gave me this handout: https://stanfordhealthcare.org/content/dam/SHC/for-patients-component/programs-services/clinical-nutrition-services/docs/pdf-lowfodmapdiet.pdf. By following it and discerning which foods on the list I personally could not tolerate or which foods were now deemed "unsafe" by current research, it worked out pretty good for me. There are several things I learned on the Low Fodmap diet, but one of the most essential things to know is that even "safe" Low Fodmap foods can cause issues if not eaten in moderation.

When in doubt, Monash University is the best place to look for current information.

Best of luck!


----------

